
Gardening Start-Up in China Chances Upon U.S. Marijuana Market - bstanfield
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/11/25/gardening-start-up-in-china-chances-upon-u-s-marijuana-market/
======
blacksmith_tb
Oddly the NYT article doesn't link to the product itself:
[http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/LED-grow-lights-
Plan...](http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/LED-grow-lights-Plant-care-
Home-automation-systems-Electronic-automation-
supplies/1938054_32536786657.html)

------
analyst74
In the article it mentions that staff members were concerned about morality of
helping to marijuana growers, and the boss actually spend effort to alleviate
that.

I wonder if this hints a subtle rise of personal responsibility when
conducting businesses among China's professionals and business people. It
would be great if more people are more conscious of impacts of their actions
and emphasis more on doing good for society over profit.

